# Warren County Roll Call



## Big Buck Hunter (Jul 10, 2011)

A few buddies of mine and myself started up a club in Warren County this year. This is our first year hunting in this county, I have been hunting Hancock County for 12 yrs and decided it was time for a change. So I have started this thread wanting to hear from other Warren County hunters and to see what everyone is seeing for this upcoming season.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Jul 19, 2011)

Been down to the club and have gotten a few good pics, looks like the club has had some pretty good rain. The soybeans and sorgham is looking real good. These pics have are from the last couple of weeks.


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 20, 2011)

Warren County here.  Close to Barnett, GA (blink and ur'll miss it).
Been a member for a year.  Seen plenty of deer and turkey.  Some hogs....  Really enjoy the area, hate the heat.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Jul 20, 2011)

Our club is near Mitchell. Going down this weekend to check cameras, cut grass around the camp and maybe  hang a few more stands. Of course it will be another hot weekend.


----------



## BANDT (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry, theres no deer in Warren county,

GO BACK HOME!


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 20, 2011)

gonna be insanely hot this weekend.  I am ready for hogs, but this heat keeps me in the a/c. LOL


----------



## glynr329 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hunted Warren all my life. Success depends on the area you are hunting and your surroundings. Looks like you are on the right track according to your pictures. Good luck!


----------



## How2fish (Jul 25, 2011)

Been a member of a Warren Co club for over 20 years..we aren't far from Mitchell either where are you guys?


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm a few miles north of Mitchell.


----------



## How2fish (Jul 27, 2011)

We are near the "shoals" area on Shoals Rd (sr 123) I think we might be pretty close to you ??


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Jul 27, 2011)

We are off Baker Rd. Like I said a few miles north of Mitchell.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Aug 3, 2011)

Any rain been falling in Warren County?


----------



## How2fish (Aug 8, 2011)

Not sure we are headed to camp this weekend I'll let you know...also we can't be too far from you we are at the end of Baker rd and a couple of our guys own land on Baker..


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Aug 8, 2011)

How2Fish we were down there this past weekend and it came a flood Saturday afternoon till dark. Well since ya'll are close we will have to get together during hunting season.


----------



## How2fish (Aug 9, 2011)

Be a pleasure as we get closer to gun season lets figure out a good time...Dan.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Aug 9, 2011)

Sounds good looking forward to meeting you when gun season gets going. Have you or anyone seen hogs in that area?


----------



## How2fish (Aug 11, 2011)

You know I used to talk to a guy that had land about 5 miles up the river from us that was over run with hogs but we have never seen one on our lease its kind of strange..


----------



## mefferd84 (Aug 11, 2011)

Are yall anywhere close to Rocky Branch Church rd?


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Aug 13, 2011)

Mefferd84 I am not sure if that is close to us or not. I am still finding my way around the county.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Aug 21, 2011)

Work day at the camp this weekend and we are already seeing scrapes. Some of them were good size ones. Food plots are looking good, soybeans are doing great. Friday it rained for about 45 minutes and Saturday there were storms all around the camp with a few light showers. Three Saturdays from yesterday and it will be bow season. Getting Excited!!!!!


----------



## mefferd84 (Aug 21, 2011)

I was checking my cameras when it started pouring on friday. I didn't see any scrapes yet. we are going to plant our fall food plots the first weekend in september.


----------



## How2fish (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyone seeing any acorns ? We don't seem to have a lot this year I'm afraid.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Aug 22, 2011)

We actually have acorns falling already. Heard them hitting our pavillion ever so often Saturday afternoon. I think we are going to plant some more food plots Labor Day weekend. I wish we could get them planted before the hurricane works its way up here this weekend.


----------



## How2fish (Aug 23, 2011)

BBH thanks for the update, I won't be down to camp before the opening of bow it looks like due to work/family stuff.


----------



## Chris Kalinski (Aug 26, 2011)

Been off of Reynoldsville Rd. for 30 years, 250 acre track. Just over I-20 
Chris


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Aug 28, 2011)

Welcome Chris, look forward to reading your reports this year. Thats a long time on one track of land. In your opinion when is the best time for the rut in Warren County?


----------



## Chris Kalinski (Aug 30, 2011)

Nov 8-14 
Chris


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Chris that will help me figure the days I need to be in the woods.


----------



## Chris Kalinski (Sep 2, 2011)

With that full moon on the 10th, I'm sure it will be wide open 14-19 as the new moon approaches. I see alot of chasing that second week. Every year seems to be differant by a week or so. One year I seen em chasing does opening day of ML


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Sep 4, 2011)

Well went down to the property with other members of our club to get the fall food plots in before this storm moves inot our area. We really needs this rain, because while bushhogging and getting the food plots in it looked like one big dust cloud around the tractor. Absolutely dry but I don't think that we will have to worry about being dry for a while. Not many pics on the cams this week but we did see a few scrapes along the field edges. Getting excited for next Saturday.


----------



## mefferd84 (Sep 5, 2011)

We planted our food plots yesterday. The news said it got around half a inch of rain there today. I was hoping the tropical storm would have brought more rain there.


----------



## Longspur1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey we got a 24 ft Coachmen camper for sell. Can be seen at 764 Ansley rd. just of Hwy. 16 ,just South of Warrenton. We finished a cabin and no longer need it. Has hot water , shower, stove and A/C (needs capacitor). Pretty decent camper, great for Deer camp.
$1200 cash, includes hitch and load leveling bars.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey Longspur1, I have a buddy who is looking for a camper for the upcoming hunting season. Can you post some pics and a number so I can give it to him to see if he is interested. Thanks


----------



## Chris Kalinski (Sep 8, 2011)

Good luck to you Stick and String boys, leave one er two for the centerfire.
Chris


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Chris, truck is loaded and I am ready to go. Just have to run by the job site and make sure my guys have what they need for today and run by the store to pick up some groceries and I will be on the way to the hunting club. Stepped outside and it feels really good, temps is at 54 degrees here. Wish everyone good luck this weekend and look foward to coming home Sunday and seeing what everyone has gotten on this bow season opener. Be Safe.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Sep 11, 2011)

Well back from the hunting club with no deer seen from the stand. I guess the full moon did not help but it sure was nice to be in the stand. Beautiful crisp morning yesterday. Bucks have started rubbing trees and laying down plenty of scrapes. Did have have a pic of a buck on my camera taken this morning. Looks like it rained some the other day but we need more for our food plots. Hope everyone else had a great weekend.


----------



## How2fish (Sep 12, 2011)

BBH you see any acorns this weekend? We only had a couple of guys hunt this week and they didn't see many yet? And are you going be going this weekend ? I'm going to put in a blind and hang some stands cut fire wood etc..


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Sep 12, 2011)

How2fish I did not find any acorns on the ground. I did see that the trees were full of them. Not sure if I will be heading down yet depends on the weather. I know some of the guys are heading down Friday to hunt and get some work done on the property. How2fish how far is your hunting club from the farm on Baker Rd. that has the standing corn around it?


----------



## Chris Kalinski (Sep 18, 2011)

Updates ???


----------



## How2fish (Sep 19, 2011)

Well I went down Friday midday, put in a blind helped a buddy put up another and did some scouting..both of the creeks on the lease are bone dry! Never seen this in over 20 years hunting this lease. No acorns anywhere I looked , soft mast all seems gone. Three guys hunting at least twice this weekend and no one saw any deer from a stand . BBH we are right where Baker Rd hits Hwy 123/Shoals Rd our drive is almost directly across from where Baker Rd hits 123.


----------



## Kudos555 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm on a lease off Little Briar Creek Church Rd off Hwy 80. Two creeks, both completely dry. Haven't seen it this dry in my 5 years at the property. Didn't see anything from the stand this weekend. Saw a few crossing the road when I went to get lunch, of course. WE NEED RAIN!


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Sep 21, 2011)

Went down Saturday afternoon and it was still dry, food plots are begging for rain. Just went down to mess around camp. Did see plenty of new scrapes and rubs on the property. Hopefully the property got some rain last night and this morning. At least thats what the radar showed. Anyways How2fish from what your telling me and looking at the map you are a quarter of a mile from our club.


----------



## Chris Kalinski (Sep 22, 2011)

Heading up early A.M. Sat to run tractor and clean up our shack.


----------



## How2fish (Sep 23, 2011)

Big Buck Hunter said:


> Went down Saturday afternoon and it was still dry, food plots are begging for rain. Just went down to mess around camp. Did see plenty of new scrapes and rubs on the property. Hopefully the property got some rain last night and this morning. At least thats what the radar showed. Anyways How2fish from what your telling me and looking at the map you are a quarter of a mile from our club.



BBH I tried to send you a PM yesterday but it doesn't look like it went thru for some reason..when the guns start going off we will try and get together, you might actually be right next to the property a couple of our members own up Baker about a 2/3rds of a mile from our camp .


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey How2fish, got your pm and responded to you. Looks like Warren County got some good rain from what I could see on the radar the past few days. Chris let us know what you see at your property this weekend.


----------



## Chris Kalinski (Sep 26, 2011)

Got to camp @ 0800 on Sat. Cleaned shack, had a dump truck with 18 ton of gravel pour our road as it always gets bad. 4 of us dug a hole 3.5 ft.deep and installed our new outhouse complete with half moon door. The red clay was so hard our auger that we rented did nothing except spin. We dug by hand with pick axe, hole pole and shovel, Took 3 men 2 hours. After that we went and cut up a tree that had fallen on our pipeline and was blocking view. I then went to a stand in an oak hammock that had several small scrapes and scat, the red and white oaks were dropping and appeared to be loaded. Saw one Doe and a group of 12 pigs as we were about the property. The 4 of us made a small fire and cooked some burgers on the grill, had a few cold ones before retiring in a HOT shack. Had a bad night sleep because of the heat and headed home @ safe light with the A/C blasting in the 250.Hope it cools a little before muzzle loader.
Chris


----------



## How2fish (Sep 26, 2011)

Chris your a braver man than I am no way I would have stayed over night if my A/C was down. I know your pain digging a outhouse hole we tried with a rented auger a few years back one of the two guys on the auger was about 130lb soaking wet...auger went down about 4 inches sized up in the clay and he went flying we figured about 17 yards..of course there was a bit of a cross breeze or I think he would have topped 20 yrds.. good luck on the muzzle loader hunt...


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Sep 27, 2011)

Chris I hate that ya'll didn't have a/c at your camp. Especially how hot and humid it was Saturday.


----------



## Chris Kalinski (Sep 29, 2011)

Any of you stick and string guys heading out this weekend ??
Weather looks great !


----------



## Tall Tines Hunter (Sep 29, 2011)

i will be in the woods...


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Oct 2, 2011)

Great weekend at the hunt camp with all the guys. The weather was perfect. Fall is for sure here. Thank goodness. Acorns are falling and the food plots are looking great.


----------



## Chris Kalinski (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## How2fish (Oct 5, 2011)

I didn't make it down last weekend but a good number of our guys hunted. All saw deer one taken with a cross bow...I can't wait for muzzle loader season to start !!


----------



## Chris Kalinski (Oct 6, 2011)

Who's heading in this weekend ??


----------



## mefferd84 (Oct 6, 2011)

I am going down there in the morning and staying all weekend.


----------



## How2fish (Oct 7, 2011)

Give us a report next week and good luck !


----------



## Chris Kalinski (Oct 7, 2011)

How2fish said:


> Give us a report next week and good luck !



Go get em


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Oct 12, 2011)

Well anybody been to their clubs or are heading down this coming weekend for muzzleloader? I know everyone will be going next weekend for the opener of firearms. Almost that time.


----------



## How2fish (Oct 13, 2011)

BBH I'm hunting a friends place in Dawson Co Saturday going to camp Tuesday evening and hunt rest of the week..good luck to you and your bunch this weekend1


----------



## Chris Kalinski (Oct 13, 2011)

I am heading for Norwood Friday A.M. 
Will unpack, do a little scouting, BBQ, nap and be ready for M.L. 
Have a safe and succesful hunt .
Chris


----------



## How2fish (Oct 13, 2011)

Chris Kalinski said:


> I am heading for Norwood Friday A.M.
> Will unpack, do a little scouting, BBQ, nap and be ready for M.L.
> Have a safe and succesful hunt .
> Chris



Chris have a good hunt, just remember what happens in Warren Co...stays in Warren Co...good luck !


----------



## How2fish (Oct 17, 2011)

Well I hunted Dawson Co Sat morning with a friend on some family land. No deer taken by us....however at our lease 5 of 6 hunters scored over the weekend and everyone saw deer. No big bucks spotted. I'm headed down tomorrow after work for the rest of the week...good luck to all!


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Oct 17, 2011)

How2fish, good luck this week and weekend. We heard a few shots this past weekend around. None of us hunted but we are ready for this weekend.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Oct 17, 2011)

Loks like it will be a great opening weekend with this colder weather moving in for later this week and weekend. Rut can not be far away.


----------



## How2fish (Oct 18, 2011)

Big Buck Hunter said:


> Loks like it will be a great opening weekend with this colder weather moving in for later this week and weekend. Rut can not be far away.



BBH one of the members that owns that property near you shot a real big doe there on Saturday morning..as far as the rut this year...I will be in the woods I hope most of the first week of rifle season, rut won't be full swing but the bucks will I hope will be seeking, during that time scents, calls and rattling are more effective IMO. The new moon is the 26th and that is always my favorite moon phase to hunt . Best of luck to you and your guys this coming week.I'm gone this afternoon for the rest of the week.


----------



## Chris Kalinski (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, Sat morning I was on stand, and @ 0930  I caught some movement to my left. It was a spike locked up with his nose in the air catching my wind @ about 40 yds. I eased the muzzle loader up and he began to turn away giving me a 1/4 away shot that I took. When the smoke cleared he laid in the leaves trashing about. As I watched him get up, obviously hurt he simply walked away.  I went back to camp to get help with the retrieve and when we returned we took up a trail that went 200 yds before losing the blood. I HATE IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am heading back up tomorrow and stay untill Sunday, The weather looks great and the BAR is shooting straight.
Chris


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Oct 20, 2011)

Well Chris I hate that about the spike, but it happens. Hopefully this weekend you will get a crack at another one. How2Fish thats great about the doe being taken, less does the more the bucks have to be on their feet searching. Well I want to wish everyone good luck. Loading up the truck now and heading down and staying till Monday. Looks like a good cold opening morning. Can't wait to read everyones reports. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## mewabbithunter (Oct 20, 2011)

I saw a small 6 point last weekend. Just wasnt big enough to put on the wall. I cant wait till Saturday! Headed down to Warren County tommorow around lunch! Looks like its going to be perfect weather for opening morning. I hope this cold snap puts those big bucks in rut mode.
Good Luck everybody!


----------



## How2fish (Oct 24, 2011)

I took a spike for the freezer on Thursday morning and on Friday I watched a 2.5 year old 7 pt follow a doe into a food plot for 5 mins, then make a scrape , nice looking young buck around 160-170lbs antlers were near the end of his ears but not quite he was real tall . Opening of rifle I stayed in the woods all day saw a nice doe at 8:15 at noon I changed locations a couple of times and saw a small buck not sure how many points but not a shooter at 2:15, and at 3:25 the wind changes suddenly while I was stitting in a blind and I had a big deer blow at me and all I saw was a flag headed away in high gear. I didn't get up Sunday morning I'd been hunting real hard since Tuesday and I was beat, one of our guys took a real nice 3.5 year old 8 pt 18 inch spread around 200lbs live weight. Headed back Wed for the rest of the week..I advise using scent and calls this coming weekend, they aren't rutting yet but it will start soon the chasing already has to some extent. Good luck !


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Oct 24, 2011)

Well just got back from the club today. No deer were taken but plenty of small ones were seen. Heard plenty of shots around us Saturday and not so many on Sunday. Bucks are working the scrapes around our property at night. There is plenty of food for the deer but no certain pattern they are working. Did see the smaller bucks hanging around the does but hopefully the big boys will start getting out the next couple of weeks.


----------



## How2fish (Oct 25, 2011)

BBH when my buddy took his buck to Grinders Sunday they has several nice bucks that were taken Sat and Sunday that were killed chasing does..seems a little early but I think it's starting.


----------



## Chris Kalinski (Oct 25, 2011)

I saw three different bucks this past weekend all running around willy nilly for no apparent reason other than searching. Several scrapes freshened up.
Heading back to Norwood this Thursday.
Chris


----------



## How2fish (Oct 25, 2011)

Chris Kalinski said:


> I saw three different bucks this past weekend all running around willy nilly for no apparent reason other than searching. Several scrapes freshened up.
> Heading back to Norwood this Thursday.
> Chris



Chris good luck I'm headed back tomorrow after lunch, with the moon phase and activity I saw last week, I'll be making false scrapes and gunting some..best of luck to all of ya'll!


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Oct 26, 2011)

Well good luck How2Fish and Chris, we will be heading down Friday. Hopefully this weekend the big boys will be on their feet searching. Weather wise should be a great weekend. Everybody be safe.


----------



## Chris Kalinski (Oct 31, 2011)

Alot of scrapes on our property, more then I have seen in years but no rubs to speak of, I took a spike this friday evening and his tarsals were clean and the young uns are running around like teenagers. I'm heading back up Wed as the biguns should be on there feet this weekend or next.
Chris


----------



## mefferd84 (Oct 31, 2011)

We have had two big bucks taken off of our club so far, and the hocks have been black.I will get pictures up later. I'm headed down there on thursday for the weekend. I haven't seen a deer since gun season started.


----------



## Chris Kalinski (Oct 31, 2011)

mefferd84 said:


> We have had two big bucks taken off of our club so far, and the hocks have been black.


Interesting, The four of us have each killed a spike this week and theres were clean.


----------



## Tall Tines Hunter (Nov 1, 2011)

I've heard of a few good bucks being killed in the last week so should be getting good now!!!


----------



## How2fish (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm thinking the next 10 days should see a LOT of rutting activity I went down last Wed and hunted thru Sunday morning, saw 3 small bucks and several "not sure what that is" no deer taken over this past weekend. I'm headed back next Tuesday as I can't get down this weekend..


----------



## Kudos555 (Nov 7, 2011)

Was down at our land (Little Briar Creek Church Rd) Thurs-Sat with a few others. Only thing taken was a doe. Wind was whipping all weekend. Found lots of new rubs/scrapes, but never saw a buck. The smart ones were probably bedded down with all the wind...


----------



## Chris Kalinski (Nov 8, 2011)

Heading back Thursday 11/10/11
Saw one small one this past weekend.


----------



## Kudos555 (Nov 8, 2011)

Going to try and get back down Thurs-Sat. Anyone seeing heavy rut activity?


----------



## Chris Kalinski (Nov 9, 2011)

Should be WIDE open.
The seeking and chasing phase has past and this should be peak breeding weekend. With the full moon and all, there should be alot more daytime movement, I plan to be on stand almost all day, all weekend.
Chris


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Nov 9, 2011)

I sure hope the light switch will turn on this coming weekend. Only small ones were taken this weekend. Taking my son this weekend so hoping for him to be able to get on a big deer. Did notice this past weekend that scrapes have not been messed with. Will be heading down Friday. Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## Kudos555 (Nov 16, 2011)

Small buck taken this past weekend, movement was around 9am all weekend. Anyone see anything in the midday hours?


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Nov 16, 2011)

Yes the young ones have been after the does this past weekend. Would love to see a big one this coming weekend. Deer are still working the scrapes.


----------



## Chris Kalinski (Nov 17, 2011)

Shot a 2.5 year 8 this past weekend, And a Doe. Freezer is full.
No Buck tags left.
The Does are few and far between as they appear to be grouped up in our clear cuts and not moving about alot. Will go back after Thanksgiving for some donation meat and Doe management. This guy is around but have not seen.


----------



## Kudos555 (Nov 21, 2011)

Alright crew, what's the story from this weekend? I didn't make it down, but had a few sightings from others on the land. Seems the chasing has slowed down dramatically.


----------



## Tall Tines Hunter (Nov 21, 2011)

nothing going on in my neck of the woods couple young bucks cruising but no chasing...


----------



## Chris Kalinski (Nov 22, 2011)

The chasing is on the back side of the bell curve and most Does should already be bred. The bucks should be resting and @ the acorns getting there strength back. The fawns from last year and the Does that did not get bred should cycle again about Dec 11 and 12. The scrapes may be refreshed and the bucks will again be on there feet. But I have found this "Second phase of rut not to be as intence as the first.

Chris


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Nov 23, 2011)

Just got back from the hunting club and it is completely dead. Spent two and a half days and did not see a thing. I am pretty sure they are moving at night. Food plots have plenty of tracks in them. I hope the secondary rut will be a good one. Scrapes are not being touched at all. Hopefully like Chris said maybe they are resting getting ready for the next phase of the rut. Will be heading back tomorrow after lunch to give it another shot.


----------



## Chris Kalinski (Nov 27, 2011)

Talked to a couple of fellows that were in camp over the weekend and one fellow was covered up in Does and the other shot a spike that had Doe plumbing. Or a Doe that had spikes. I have never seen one, but have heard of this. Our heard is a mess ! I will head up this comming Thursday to shoot a Doe or two.
Chris


----------



## Chris Kalinski (Dec 12, 2011)

Well fellows my season is complete, I totaled two bucks and 3 Does.
My freezer is full and I donated two does to the less fortunate.
It’s time for some” family time” then get the fishing tackle out and head south on the weekends.
Till next year
Chris


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Dec 23, 2011)

Thats great Chris, glad you had a great season. I am still at it, hopefully see a buck instead of does before the end of the season. Wonder if anyone else is seeing anything. Hope everyone will have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Kudos555 (Dec 27, 2011)

A few of our guys hunted last weekend before Christmas...no luck. I'm headed down this week to get a couple more hunts in. Need to get my freezer filled up, my one doe won't get me through the year!


----------



## BANDT (Dec 30, 2011)

warren county used to be a great place to hunt. the deer population is getting smaller and smaller each year. Ive live here and hunted here for almost 20 years. We havent seen a deer in over a month and have hunted a bunch. The first 3 weeks, we saw several, not allot, but enough to keep you happy. We have seen 2 does all year, the rest have been small bucks. spikes and 4 pointers, thats it..Ridiculous..Its about gotten where I dont want to put any more $ into our place and start hunting somewhere else


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Dec 30, 2011)

Hunted there for the first time this year.  Only 70 hours or so in the stand with 2 does seen.  Nothing else.  Others in the club said they went days on end without ever seeing a thing.


----------



## BANDT (Dec 31, 2011)

Ga Woodrow said:


> Hunted there for the first time this year.  Only 70 hours or so in the stand with 2 does seen.  Nothing else.  Others in the club said they went days on end without ever seeing a thing.



Yep, its getting bad


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah its been a rough year and  can't believe the season is over. But it has been fun with starting our club and getting to talk to you guys that hunt around Warren County. My buddy and I are already starting to make plans for the upcoming season. I know the next 9 months will drag by but we still have small game and turkey season. By the way Happy New Years to everyone.


----------

